# Cute Australian Kids Book



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

*Australian Kids Book*

"The Adventures Of Koko and Joey: Family". The Aussie characters in it are well illustrated and the story is touching. The story is about adoption, love and family and sends the important message of being loved even when you don't look alike.


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

R&K said:


> "The Adventures Of Koko and Joey: Family". The Aussie characters in it are well illustrated and the story is touching. The story is about adoption, love and family and sends the important message of being loved even when you don't look alike.


Cool! Sounds like a neat little book to have!


----------



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice article, its so interesting, thanks to share.
Moving To UK | Moving To USA


----------

